# Commercial dw drain line size



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

In Illinois, need to know drain line size. One inspector tells me 2 inch and a different inspector tells me 3 inch. Neither one could show me in the Ill code book. Just has to have an air gap any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

What county, and or City in Illinois? In Chicago all the dish washers I see are two inch discharge into a 4" indirect drain.


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

What's the plans say?
We always dump them into a 3" floor sink. (per plans) 
Every area will be different unfortunately


----------



## ChantellWilson (Oct 14, 2011)

If the drain line from the washer has a hole drilled at the top of the side cabinet between the sink and the dishwasher and not the bottm then it more than likey be counted as a high loop. But the angle I see it coming in at I seriously doubt it. Hey, If the pex fits then use it but you are right, it not easy to get a tight curve with. Nothing wrong with the Pex and pressure or temp...not from a dish washer


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ChantellWilson said:


> If the drain line from the washer has a hole drilled at the top of the side cabinet between the sink and the dishwasher and not the bottm then it more than likey be counted as a high loop. But the angle I see it coming in at I seriously doubt it. Hey, If the pex fits then use it but you are right, it not easy to get a tight curve with. Nothing wrong with the Pex and pressure or temp...not from a dish washer


I lost 10 iq points listening to your post, you are obesly not a plumber


----------



## PlumberShep (Sep 22, 2010)

ChantellWilson said:


> If the drain line from the washer has a hole drilled at the top of the side cabinet between the sink and the dishwasher and not the bottm then it more than likey be counted as a high loop. But the angle I see it coming in at I seriously doubt it. Hey, If the pex fits then use it but you are right, it not easy to get a tight curve with. Nothing wrong with the Pex and pressure or temp...not from a dish washer


This is a complete shot in the dark, but I'm guessing that you are the blond in your avatar?:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

PlumberShep said:


> This is a complete shot in the dark, but I'm guessing that you are the blond in your avatar?:laughing:


Lmao I was thinking the same thing


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ChantellWilson , I see you put down DIY chatroom as your field / trade. This is a forum for Plumbing professionals. If you are a plumbing professional please post an intro here http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Obviously trolling Dont buy it


----------



## PlumberShep (Sep 22, 2010)

I know this is going to be hard for you guys and gals to believe but Chantel is not a plumber.I copied her post and pasted it into google and found this:http://www.inspectionnews.net/home_...l-inspection/20845-dishwasher-drain-line.html
Not only is she not a plumber, she lifted her entire post from someone else and pasted it here.
Scroll down one post below the one she stole and check out the guys last name.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

PlumberShep said:


> I know this is going to be hard for you guys and gals to believe but Chantel is not a plumber.I copied her post and pasted it into google and found this:http://www.inspectionnews.net/home_inspection/built-appliances-systems-home-inspection-commercial-inspection/20845-dishwasher-drain-line.html
> Not only is she not a plumber, she lifted her entire post from someone else and pasted it here.
> Scroll down one post below the one she stole and check out the guys last name.


I knew that chantell wasn't a plumber, but that's just odd how she copied the post off the hackish inspector site, maybe shes a wanna-be inspector and a plumber :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I knew that chantell wasn't a plumber, but that's just odd how she copied the post off the hackish inspector site, maybe shes a wanna-be inspector and a plumber :laughing:


 




She would make a great inspector. Half the ones I run into are not plumbers....:whistling2:

The other half have a master's license and such and could teach me a thing or two.

But in this state, holding a master plumber's license is not a pre-requisite to becoming a plumbing inspector.


----------

